# Wieso seid ihr keine Windows User mehr?

## eQuin

Also es gibt ja oft überlegungen wegen der sicherheit zu wechseln, aber in letzter zeit tauchen öfter berichte auf, das Linux Rechner öfter gehackt werden!

Wieso seid ihr damals von Win. auf Linux gewechselt?

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich Win. wirklich aufgeben soll!

----------

## papahuhn

Ich nutze Linux hauptsächlich wegen seiner tollen Netzwerkfähigkeit.

Bei mir laufen einige Dienste wie SSH und VNC, so dass ich mit dem Rechner arbeiten kann, selbst wenn ich mal nicht zu hause bin.

iptables ist richtig flott, während ich unter Windows von der Firewall teilweise ausgebremst werde.

Dennoch bleibt Windows Bestand meines Systems.

Nichts gegen GIMP, aber unter Windows gibt es komfortableres. 

Ausserdem möchte ich mir auch noch die Option offen lassen, machmal ein bisschen zu zocken  :Smile: 

----------

## eQuin

papahuhn: aber linux nutzt du ja hauptsächlich, das meine ich!

Kann man eigentl. per ssh auch kde starten?

Oder nur Konsole?

----------

## papahuhn

Ich benutze kein KDE, sondern Gnome. Und das kann ich per ssh starten, ja. Sollte mit ersterem aber auch gehen.

----------

## ralph

Ich weiß natürlich nicht, auf welche Berichte du dich beziehst, aber gerade in letzter Zeit tauchen immer wieder Berichte auf, die schlicht viel Blödsinn erzählen. 

Man sollte auf solche "Expertenmeinungen" nicht immer zu viel geben und falls du den Bericht meinst, der letzhin durch die Newsseiten geisterte und OSX die Krone des sichersten Betriebssystems verlieh, dann solltest du im Auge behalten, dass die Firma die diesen erstellt hat nun nicht gerade einen guten Ruf hat, die Datenbasis der Studie mehr als fraglich und ein Sicherheitsvergleich, der Viren und Würmer aussenvor lässt ohnehin ziemlich dämlich ist.

Dein Problem verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz, da man ja nun keineswegs gezwungen ist sich für Linux und gegen Windows, bzw. umgekehrt zu entscheiden. Man kann doch auch einfach beides nutzen, wenn man denn will. Denn eines sollte man nicht vergessen, auch wenn man manchmal einen anderen Eindruck gewinnen kann, so handelt es sich keineswegs um Religionsgemeinschaften, sondern um Betriebssysteme.

Zur Frage warum ich Linux benutze.  Zunächst gibt es für mich keinen Grund etwas anderes zu benutzen, da ich die Sachen, die ich mit dem Computer mache alle wunderbar mit Linux erledigen kann. Weiter ist Linux einfach ein System, dass ich (zumindest halbwegs) verstehe, das Gefühl hatte ich bei Windows nie. Es gibt bestimmt noch einen Haufen weiterer Gründe, warum ich fast ausschließlich Linux benutze, zum Beispiel sind mir auch die Ideen, die hinter freier Software stehen äußerst sympathisch (womit wir dann doch wieder bei der Religionsgemeinschaft wären   :Wink:  ), aber eigentlich lässt es sich auf den Punkt bringen, dass ich mit Linux am besten klar komme.

Also, einfach benutzen, wozu man Lust hat und froh darüber sein, dass man die Wahl hat.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Kein Betriebsystem ist sicher genug, dass keiner sich reinhockt. Meistens hängt von Sysadmin ab. Abgesehen davon, habe ich meine gute Gründe, warum ich GNU/Linux benutze.

Als ich Windows Fan war konnte ich die Linux nicht ausstehen und hätte sie verprügelt, wenn sie mir entgegengekommen wären. Als ich in die Uni kam und gezwungen war, viel mit meinem Computer zu arbiten, Programme schrieben und wissenschaftliche Dokumente erstellen musste, merkte ich, dass Windows wie ein Stein für mich war, ich fühlte mich wohl, aber optimal war es nicht. Also hab ich SuSE Linux ausprobiert. Das  erste was mir gefiel: Eine viel größere Auswahl an Programme, die mit der Distribution mitkommen, 5 CD voll mit Programme und viele brauchte ich ja, und das beste alles kostenlos. Hab auch gemekrt, dass ich nie mehr ein Virus hatte, die Netzwerkfähigkeit des System hat mich faziniert und ich fand nachher, dass die Arbeit in einer shell sehr konfortabel ist. Der Umstieg war nicht leicht, aber machbar.

Mit der Zeit habe ich gemerkt, dass ich immer weniger in Windows starten musste und mit der Zeit hab ich es sogar komplett gelöscht. Heute hab ich es wieder da, weil ich ein Paar Programme brauche, die nur unter windows laufen und sich nicht emmulieren lassen, wenn schon aber sehr schlecht.

Das Konzept der freien Software, und der Freiheit war entscheidend für mich, denn zum ersten Mal konnte ich meinen PC sagen "tue dies" anstelle von PC zu hören, "hey du anwender, sei nicht blöd und tu dies". Es ist für mich sogar eine Phylosophie, mein eigenes Lebenstyl, ich bin frei, ich kann alles machen was ich will, ohne dass ein Konern mir Ärger bereitet, verstehst du? Freiheit, ich kann sozusagen fliegen und kein Schwein kann mich dazu verhindern, weil GNU/Linux das mir ermöglicht.

Außerdem war ich satt nie etwas originales zu haben und mit GNU/Linux habe ich immer alles legal, original und was für einen armen Student wichtig ist, kostenlos, für GNU/Linux habe ich 0  gezahlt und die Qualität ist super!

----------

## flindt

Ich habe eins über linux gelernt - alles geht!

(but I never learnt german too good, so I'd better stick with english)

You can tunnel an X session through ssh somehow - if forgot the exact way, but searching for tunnel or something should get you on the way  :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

Ich benutze Linux weil :

... ich fault bin.

... ich mir nix vorschreiben lasse.

... ich gern wissen möchte was ein Programm tut. ( Wenn ich es so nicht sehe, kann ich im Source nachsauen).

... ich nicht gerne Lizenzgebühren zahle.

... ich gerne scripte.

... ich nicht jeden Tag Windows Server recovern will, die mal wieder nicht laufen, weil irgendeine dll sich selbst karpOt gemacht hat.

... ich gerne weiss, wie mein System funktioniert.

... ich Pinguine mag. Mit Schmetterlingen kann ich nichts anfangen, ausser sie aufzuspiessen und zu unserem Ortlichen Käfersammler zu bringen.

Zu ssh sag ich nur RTFM und man ssh /-X.

----------

## loki99

meine hauptgrunde auf linux umzusteigen, waren hauptsächlich viren und die lästige angewohnheit von M$-software nach 6-12 monaten stetig langsamer zu werden. es nervte mich immer wieder sytem-resourcen für diesen ganzen schrott aufzuwenden und soviel zeit zu vergeuden. windows war für mich immer undurchsichtig. ich wußte nie warum jetzt etwas funzt oder auch nicht! 

mein hauptgrund warum ich jetzt linux und im speziellen gentoo benütze ist, weil es einfach spass macht! ich benutz jetzt seit april praktisch ausschließlich gentoo und hab in dieser zeit mehr gelernt als in all den jahren davor. mein system is up-to-date, leicht zu administrieren und individuell gestaltet. wenn man sich etwas zeit nimmt, lernt man schnell, wie das os im groben funktioniert und kann oft mit ganz einfachen änderungen probleme lösen. 

die auswahl an software ist schier unendlich und zocken läßt sich mittlerweile auch ganz gut ( mein favorite game, ut2004, läuft glücklicherwiese fantastisch auf meiner gentoo-box   :Very Happy:  )

für mich hat es sich in jeder hinsicht gelohnt!

----------

## bienchen

1. Linux und hacken...

Mein Rechner enthält keine Daten, die es wert sind gehackt zu werden, warum sollte das also jemand tun?

Ich denke das echte Problem sind Viren und Konsorten, da die ein System kaputtmachen. Ich habe bisher von EINEM Virus fuer Linux gehoert...und der wurde angeblich nur geschrieben um zu zeigen das das geht. Ist aber schon 3-4Jahre her.

2. KDE und SSH

Hm...einen kompletten KDE sollte man mit einigem Aufwand ueber SSH gestartet bekommen. KDE-Applikationen gehen auf jeden Fall.

3. Warum Linux?

Warum Windows?

Habe vor knapp 7Jahren das erste mal Linux installiert und seid dem immer neben Windows her gefahren. Seid 1 oder 2 Jahren nutze ich nur noch Linux (Windows bloß zum fernsehen, da meine Karte nicht unterstützt wird). Das kam ganz einfach, weil wir in der Uni und bei der Arbeit auch nur Linux fahren. Ich arbeite halt mit dem System, dass ich gewohnt bin.

Weiter ist aber auch einfach mehr Software einfacher fuer Linux verfuegbar. Ich mach nur "emerge DiesOderDas" und wenns nicht gerade kde ist, hab ich's in ein paar Minuten auf dem Rechner. Die Konfiguration über Dateien ist nicht wirklich schwieriger oder unkomfortabler als bei Windows. Ich kann noch soviel "clickibunti" (ich liebe dieses Wort) haben, aber ohne Doku nuetzt das eh nix...und die Doku gibts bei Linux en masse...

Naechster Punkt: Die Moral. Ich kann mir einfach keine Windows Software leisten. Seien wir mal ehrlich: Diese ganze Kopiererei von kommerzieller Software ist Diebstahl. Und ich will ja auch nicht das jemand meine SW klaut, es sei denn, ich habe sie als OpenSource entwickelt.

Frueher habe ich den Leuten immer gepredigt: "Nutzt Linux, weil Windows doof, OpenSource viel sozialer..." Heute bin ich fest davon ueberzeugt: Nutzt was Ihr wollt und womit Ihr zurecht kommt. Wenn man viel malt, warum nicht MacOSX? Oder wenn man das macht wofuer sich Windows gut eignet (was gibts denn da eigentlich? Bin nicht mehr auf dem laufenden) soll man halt Windows nehmen...angeblich gibt es bei der neuesten Version ja nicht mehr so viele Abstuerze...und das bischen Fernsehen schafft selbst Win98 fuer mich noch.

mfg,

Bienchen

----------

## psyqil

 *bienchen wrote:*   

> 1. Linux und hacken...
> 
> Mein Rechner enthält keine Daten, die es wert sind gehackt zu werden, warum sollte das also jemand tun?

 Weil Deine Internetverbindung sich prima dazu eignet, Schindluder zu treiben, auf dem Du dann sitzenbleibst?

 *Quote:*   

> was gibts denn da eigentlich?

 Gute Frage! Für mich war's letztes Jahr KotOR und dieses Jahr Deus Ex 2, für 'nen Kumpel ist es Cubase. Aber es ist einfach so viel entspannender, wenn der Rechner nicht glaubt, einem sagen zu müßen, was man zu tun hat...  :Razz: 

Ich finde, man merkt einfach bei dieser Software, daß da keine Marketingabteilung involviert war, sondern nur Benutzer!

----------

## geff

Bei mir war es so, daß ich zu seligen Schulzeiten schon mit Suse 6.0 den Familienrechner zur aggressiven Freude meiner Mutter lahmlegte. 

Es war damals bei uns im Informatik-Unterricht einfach cool, was anderes als Windows zu benutzen. Und um was völlig anderes zu haben, als die anderen, habe ich parallel zu Windows irgendwann BeOS installiert. Das war ziemlich super und wahnsinnsschnell auf meinem PII 400. Da wir allerdings ISDN hatten, und es keine BeOS-unterstützung für Fritz!Cards gab, habe ich außer ein paar kleinen Programmierübungen nie was richtiges damit gemacht.

Damals hat SuSE meistens nur wenige Wochen auf dem Rechner gelebt, irgendwann gab es immer Rebellion der Familie(weil das mit ISDN auch unter SuSE damals noch nicht ganz problemlos war). Obwohl sie schnell begriffen hatten, daß KDE 1.0 nicht schlechter als Win98 zu bedienen war.

Nun bin ich mittlerweile vor zwei Jahren zu Hause ausgezogen, und somit gehört mein PC mir alleine. Und so habe ich im Mai SUSE Linux zunächst neben Windows XP installiert. Nachdem ich allerdings nur noch in Linux zu Gange war und durch nen Fehler meine WinXP-Partition platt gemacht habe, bin ich dann vollkommen auf Linux umgestiegen und fühle mich auf Windows-Systemen mangels Flexibilität schon fast zum Zuschauen verdammt. Wenn auch, ganz klar, viel Konfiguration intuitiver geht.

In erster Linie ist es der Experimentiertrieb, der mich zu Linux getrieben hat. Seit 2000 habe ich mit Delphi unter Win programmiert und wollte einfach mal was neues erleben. Programmiertechnisch bietet die OpenSource-Welt eben eine ganze Menge, vor allem, weil man nicht für jedes (legale) Tool gleich sein ganzes Geld opfern muß. So ist freies experimentieren möglich.

Neben dem Experimentiertrieb hat die Wahl von Linux auch ganz praktische Gründe. Mit einem Studenten der Luft-und Raumfahrttechnik entwickele ich ein Produkt im Aerospace-Bereich. Und mit Linux kann ich alle Systeme integrieren: Die embedded Airborne-Systeme können genauso gut mit abgespeckten Linux-Varianten laufen (verschiedene Plattformen) wie evtl. Handhelds und eben die Hauptrechner, die wir zur Entwicklung/Privat benutzen.

Ausprobiert habe ich auch NetBSD. Im Prinzip nicht schlecht, vor allem die Multi-Plattform-Tauglichkeit ist ganz interessant. Aber die Community ist doch sehr klein und manche Techniken (z.B. Bluetooth), für die es in Linux standartmäßig Unterstützung gibt, gibt es in NetBSD nichts vergleichbares.

FreeBSD erfüllt widerrum nicht den Anspruch, auch auf Handheld-Geräten zu laufen.

Und warum Gentoo? Ich bin auf der Suche nach der idealen Plattform. Ich möchte genau wissen, was ich tue und was auf dem System passiert. Ich möchte ein quellcodebasiertes Package-System wie in NetBSD. Ich möchte optimieren können und so größtmögliche Geschwindigkeit erreichen (denn Fraktalberechnung ist seit der 9. Klasse (1997) mein Steckenpferd...).

Nun, mit jetzt 5 Monaten Linux-Erfahrung habe ich noch sehr viel zu lernen.  Aber zurück zu Windows will ich nicht mehr.

Zugegeben: Das Musikprogramm Reason von Propellerhead war der Wahnsinn beim komponieren unter Windows. Ich muß demnächst mal schauen, ob es mit Wine läuft. Ansonsten steht ein Athlon 2000+ bereit, auf den dann, nur für dieses Programm, Windows aufgespielt werden muß.

EDIT: Was das Zocken angeht, hatte ich früher große Probleme: Was sollte ich ohne den genialen MS Flightsimulator machen? Nun, mittlerweile gibt es ja hier auch einen brauchbaren Ersatz in Form von Flightgear. Somit ist das Einzige Programm, was wirklich nochmal zu einer Win-installation auf anderem Rechner führen könnte Reason.

Übrigens noch was zu Linux: Unter Windows war man bei einem irgendwie gearteten Fehler meist der Meinung, es liegt am System. Bei Linux geht man gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz lange davon aus, daß der echte Fehler zwischen Rückenlehne und Tastatur sitzt.

----------

## bienchen

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *bienchen wrote:*   1. Linux und hacken...
> 
> Mein Rechner enthält keine Daten, die es wert sind gehackt zu werden, warum sollte das also jemand tun? Weil Deine Internetverbindung sich prima dazu eignet, Schindluder zu treiben, auf dem Du dann sitzenbleibst?

 

OK, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. Ist mir noch nie passiert.

 *Quote:*   

> was gibts denn da eigentlich?

 Gute Frage! Für mich war's letztes Jahr KotOR und dieses Jahr Deus Ex 2, für 'nen Kumpel ist es Cubase. Aber es ist einfach so viel entspannender, wenn der Rechner nicht glaubt, einem sagen zu müßen, was man zu tun hat...  :Razz:  [/quote]

Naja, gibt ja Quake3 und Doom3...wobei Doom3 nach dem letzten Update bei mir nicht mehr laueft...

mfg,

Bienchen

----------

## loki99

 *geff wrote:*   

> (denn Fraktalberechnung ist seit der 9. Klasse (1997) mein Steckenpferd...).

 

[OT] nur mal so aus neugierde: worin liegt für dich die faszination an fraktalberechnungen? 

 *geff wrote:*   

> Übrigens noch was zu Linux: Unter Windows war man bei einem irgendwie gearteten Fehler meist der Meinung, es liegt am System. Bei Linux geht man gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz lange davon aus, daß der echte Fehler zwischen Rückenlehne und Tastatur sitzt.

 

LOL! da stimm ich dir zu!

----------

## psyqil

 *bienchen wrote:*   

> OK, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. Ist mir noch nie passiert.

 Bist Du sicher?  :Razz:   *Quote:*   

> Naja, gibt ja Quake3 und Doom3.

 Und UT2004 und NWN! Allerdings! Und ET! Bis KotOR2 hab' ich auch wieder Ruhe...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jogie214

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ganz einfach Linux ist das userfreundlichste OS, man muß sich zwar einarbeiten, aber was man einmal weiß hat bestand, nicht wie bei Windows, wo man jeden Trick immer wieder neu lernen muß, sobald winxxxx rauskommt.

Gruß

        Seb

----------

## geff

@loki: Mich hat damals ein Bericht aus der Geo vom Jahre 1981 fasziniert. Und dann wollte ich verstehen, was hinter diesen Gebilden steckt, in die die Leute alles hineininterpretieren. 

Meine Lehrer (mathe, Informatik) wuÃten selber nichts Ã¼ber diese Sachen, also gaben sie mir ein Buch, welches als AbschluÃ ein Mandelbrot/Julia-BASIC-Programm enthielt.

Das habe ich erstmal abgetippt, war fasziniert, daÃ das auf meinem Computer jetzt funktioniert und habe dann nach und nach versucht zu verstehen, was ich da eigentlich berechne. 

Heute ist das Reisen durch ein Fraktal nichts besonderes mehr, klar.

Aber ich schreibe mir Programme, die verschiedene Mathematische ZusammenhÃ¤nge innherhalb von Fraktalen darstellen kÃ¶nnen, die mir Bilderserien erzeugen, etc... das Louif 3K auf meiner Website unten, besonders die derzeit (ich vergaÃ, bei meiner Win-Linux-Umsiedlung einen Ordner mit wichtigen Berechnungsdaten zu kopieren) unbenutzbare letzte Entwicklungs-Version lieÃ sich mit allerlei Tricks (es war alles Skript-Basiert) zu interessanten Effekten Ã¼berreden. Nun unter Linux hab ich vor, daÃ alles noch zu intensivieren....

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun unter Linux hab ich vor, daÃ alles noch zu intensivieren....
> 
> 

 

aber zuerst solltest du einen richtigen Zeichensatz verwenden, oder den, der in den Regeln des Forums steht!

----------

## stahlsau

 *Quote:*   

> aber zuerst solltest du einen richtigen Zeichensatz verwenden, oder den, der in den Regeln des Forums steht!

 

lol!

Ich benutze linux, weil ich irgendwann gelesen hab, das die nasa die rechenpower von ein paar c64 gebraucht hat, um die Rakete zum Mond zu schicken. Und mich hat´s genervt, das ich fast nen Cray brauche um mit WinXP lag-frei zu arbeiten. Da liegt wohl irgendwas im argen, egal ob das mit der nasa stimmt oder nur ein Gerücht ist.

Hätte ich linux schon früher gekannt, hätte ich meinen 486er nicht weggeworfen...

BTW:

 *Quote:*   

> Mein Rechner enthält keine Daten, die es wert sind gehackt zu werden, warum sollte das also jemand tun? 

 

DAS ist imho der größte Fehler, den immer noch die meisten Anwender machen. Denn gerade von diesen ungeschützten Systemen gehen (ohne Wissen der Besitzer) 90% aller Internetattacken/Viren/Würmer aus, die das net verseuchen.

----------

## NewbieSascha

Angefangen hab ich so vor 6-8 Monaten...ein Kumpel ist schon lange IT-Spezi und nutzte Linux, als ich Fluxbox auf seinem Lappi sah + Gentoo war ich einfach fasziniert und hatte Lust auf was neues. 

Mandrake ausprobiert...aber irgendwie fand ich nichts neues, also wieder Win. Mein Kumpel wollte das vermweiden und bot mir ein Wochenende Gentooeinführung + Stage1 Installation an. Gesagt, getan und cih hatte mein System zu Hause. Seitdem betreibe ich Learning by Doing und hab nun vor 1-2 Monaten meine erste eigene installation hinter mir und es läuft auf dem neuen Rechner immernoch super.

Windows hab ich nur noch zum FIFA spielen drauf, da ich für mein Pad den Profilmanager brauche etc. aber das wollt ich auch nochmal mit Cedega probieren.

Bei der Neuinstallation hab ich auch fast verpeilt Windows zu aktivieren, da ich es so selten boote. Nur zum Drucken benutz ich es im Moment noch, da Cups irgendwie noch nicht will.

Meine Freunde fragen oft, WIESO Linux. Am Anfang hab ich natürlich oft rumgeheult, konnte nicht mit skypen oder so, weil mein Sound rumgespinnt hat, aber ich blieb tapfer. Ich kann es mir nicht mehr ohne vorstellen, hab zwar erst die grundlagen drauf, aber ich kenne mein System besser als unter Windows und da fühlt man sich einfach besser, als immer Bluescreen zu kriegen, eine vollgemüllte registry zu haben etc. .

ich find man merkt den Unterschied schon sehr derbe bei langer Uptime. Ein Windows könnte ich nie ne Woche ohne reboot lassen und gleichen Speed haben.

Ansonsten Portage...nur geil und die ganzen Freewareprogramme.... ich fühl mich wohl!  :Wink: 

----------

## MrTom

 *bienchen wrote:*   

> Mein Rechner enthält keine Daten, die es wert sind gehackt zu werden, warum sollte das also jemand tun? 

 Dieses Argument funktioniert schon lange nicht mehr. Es hat ja keiner auf DICH als Person abgesehen. Du bist, im Fall der Fälle, halt einfach der nächste in der IP-Reihe von z.B. T-Com gewesen. Möchte damit sagen: Wenn ein Portscan quer durch das halbe Internet Deinen Rechner findet und da ist ein Sicherheitsloch, dann wird rumprobiert, ob es gehackt werden kann. Nicht weil Du wichtig bist, nicht weil Du wichtige Daten hast. Nur weil Du mit z.B. einem Sicherheitsloch im falschen Moment am falschen "Ort" warst...Last edited by MrTom on Wed Nov 10, 2004 11:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deejay

Warum ich Linux nutze?

... weil ich Spaß dran habe!

... weils mich interessiert!

... weil es Open Source ist!

... weil man viel mehr Möglichkeiten hat als bei Windoof!

... weil ich was gegen Microsoft habe!

... weil mein Linuxsystem sich noch nie aufgehangen hat, im Gesgensatz   zu Windows!

... weil alles was man so täglich braucht auch mit Linux erledigt werden kann, warum dann noch teures Geld für bezahlen!

... weil ich die Leute mag, die auch Linux benutzen! 

... etc.

... pp.

 :Very Happy: 

[EDIT]: Benutze Windows noch zum zocken, sorry, habe ich vergessen  :Wink: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

Zum zocken habe ich auch noch ein win2k drauf, das wird dann einmal im jahr gebootet, wenn ich mal auf nen LAN gehe wo die leute mal was anderes als ET, quake, ut200x... spielen wollen. Ansonsten kann ich mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen mit windows irgendwas machen zu wollen. Ausser zocken und ein paar speziellen programmen fuers studium. Linux bietet einem echt alle freiheiten, ich finde es einfach nur super alles ueber textfiles einstellen zu koennen. Erstmal steht in den configfiles viel kommentar der mir nochmal erkleart was ich einstelle, wenn ich einen tollen trick einbaue dann schreibe ich mir selber nen kommentar dazu und verstehe das auch in 10 jahren noch. Das geht mit ner checkbox deifnitiv nicht, und mal ehlich wo ist der unterschied zwischen haken in der box oder # vor der zeile?

Ich koennte jetzt noch ewig weiter schwaermen aber ich muss weg....

----------

## boris64

warum?

...weil es einfach frei ist.

...weil ich einfach gegen alles bin, was die volksverdummung fördert(rtl, rtl2, sat1, pro7 und eben windows!  :Twisted Evil: )

...und vieles andere, was ihr schon vorher gesagt habt  :Wink: 

----------

## Cobi

Hallo zusammen, zwar bin ich noch kein waschechter Gentoo User, steck noch in der Installation. Doch nutze ich vorwiegend Linux von anderen Distributoren.

Was mich an Windows genervt hat, war vor allem, dass es fast schon unbezahlbar geworden ist, ein legales System mit Anwendungen für alle Fälle, aufzusetzen.

Das fängt schon an, beim Packprogramm, das ist 30 Tage frei, dann packt es einfach nix mehr, muss es neu installieren, oder 30,-$ ausgeben. Dieses Problemchen zieht sich durch viele Anwendungen.

Oft bekommt man nicht einmal eine Testversion, also man muss gleich zahlen, ohne zu wissen was man bekommt.

Das nächste was mich so sehr ärgerte ist, dass selbst bezahlte Programme nicht das machen was man möchte, sie müllen einem die Registrie zu, schreiben sich als Standartanwendung ein, versteckte Agenten sorgen dafür, dass man die vom Hersteller gewünschte Einstellung nicht einfach so abschaltet. Selbst deaktivierte Agenten machen sich wieder selbstständig, wenn man das dazu gehörende Programm startet. Oft geht ohne Online-Registrierung gar nichts mehr und was da alles unverschämt gefragt wird, wie viele Newsletter man zwangsabboniert, die man dann erst wieder ausdrücklich abbestellen muss. 

Das alles hat mich so genervt, dass ich einen Umstieg auf freie Software auf mich genommen habe. Sicher war es nicht immer ganz leicht, für alle Aufgaben die passenden freien Gegenstücke zu finden, aber es hat sich unterm Strich gesehen auf jeden Fall gelohnt, sich von der Abhängigkeit von einem System zu lösen.

Cu, Cobi :-)

----------

## trashcity

fühl dich frei:-) sind wir hier in einer Werbung für Damen hygene

einfach frei währen wir erst wenn wir nicht merh stunden lang computer sagen müsten was sie tun sollen 

und der schei... was ist sicherer 

kein system ist wirklich sicher 

wenst nicht weist was es tut weist auch nicht wo die gefahren stecken 

also ich würde sagen 

nimm dir zeit und lerne das eine system und dann das andere 

was dir persönlich das liebste ist wird das richtige sein 

ob linux oder windows

ich nutze beides ob bei mir in der Firma oder Zuhaus 

beides hat vorteile und nachteile 

aber bitte hört auf von freiheit und technik (conputer, tele.. usw) im gleichen satz zu erwähnen 

freiheit währe nämlich ganz was anderes 

LG 

MIK 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Skrelpawin

Hi Allerseits!

Eigentlich hat bei mir alles mit meiner ersten Netzwerkparty angefangen.

Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass der Verzicht auf grafisches Schnick-Schnack das kleinste Übel ist, wenn man dafür auch aus der kleinsten Kiste nen sinnvollen/flotten Server machen kann. Heute betreibe ich mit meinen Mitorganisatoren insg. 8 Linux Kisten. Dabei benutzen wir eigentlich alle möglichen Distributionen. Von Suse, Redhat, Knoppix über Debian hin zu Gentoo. 

Wegen des (damalig) sehr begrenzten RAMs auf unserem Test-Server habe ich auf X verzichtet. In solch einer Situation lernt man ziemlich schnell die vorzüge der Konsole zu nutzen.

Auf meinem Desktop-PC und Laptop hab ich (natürlich) X installiert. Ich bin von einem Produkt noch sie so überzeugt gewesen, weshalb mir die (ziemlich verkümmerte) Windows-Installtion sehr weh tut. Aber leider gibt es imemr noch ein paar Spiele/Programme die nicht Linux-Kompatibel sind. 

Viele Grüße,

Dominik

----------

## Jtb

ich benutze sowohl Windows als auch Linux (Client und Serverseitig) weil ich die Vorteile beider Betriebssysteme nutzen will..

----------

## Squiddle

 *flindt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You can tunnel an X session through ssh somehow - if forgot the exact way, but searching for tunnel or something should get you on the way 

 

```
ssh -X user@remotehost
```

----------

## ralph

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aber bitte hört auf von freiheit und technik (conputer, tele.. usw) im gleichen satz zu erwähnen 
> 
> freiheit währe nämlich ganz was anderes 
> ...

 

http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/philosophy.html#AboutFreeSoftware

Bitte durcharbeiten und dann wieder melden, danke.   :Wink: 

----------

## AlphaBingo

Ich nutze Linux weil

-ich nicht gerne zuschaue, wie sich millionen kleiner, fieser Tools quer über mein System hinweg in irgendwelche Autostartmechanismen einschreiben. rc-status bzw. ls /etc/init.d/rc{3,5}.d einzugeben ist da doch wesentlich einfacher...

-ich es hasse, bei "Wartungsarbeiten" an meinem System erstmal 30 verschiedene Dialoge durchzuklicken, bis ich die Einstellung gefunden habe.

-ich es hasse, für ein völlig überladenes, Absturzanfälliges OS auch noch Lizenzgebühren zu entrichten. Ich meine, ich habe mir 3 verschiedene SuSE- Versionen gekauft, mit der Zeit. Bin also kein Schmarotzer, der alles ohne Gegenleistung haben will. Aber dafür habe ich dann auch was ordentliches bekommen...

-wenn ich schon 80 ausgebe, hätte ich gerne etwas mehr als ne CD und ne schicke Packung.

- ich erst 1 GB Ram in meinen Rechner einbauen musste, um WinXP ähnlich schnell laufen zu lassen wie Gentoo mit IceWM. Mein Server / Router hat "leider" nur 128 MB (reicht ja auch für meine Musik zu speichern und nen bisserl Routing), und ich habe nicht vor daran was zu ändern => Win scheidet aus.

Anyway, ich habe nebenbei noch WinXP Home laufen, weil es sich da immer noch am angenehmsten spielen lässt. Obwohl es mich annervt (auch wenn man sein System nicht zumüllt, alle paar Monate ist ne Neuinstallation fällig). Zum Arbeiten aber nur noch Linux!

----------

## Regnaron

Hi!

Warum ich umgestiegen bin?

1) KISS Prinzip

2) Massenhaft gute Software

3) Günstig

Tja, als ich Anfangs noch Windows nutzte habe ich mich dort schon immer mehr und mehr nach Alternativen zu den "etablierten" Programmen aus der OS Welt umgesehen. Denn mal ehrlich: Auch wenn ich mir ein Photoshop nie kaufen würde, warum es illegal nutzen und als Verbrecher gebrandmarkt werden wenn ich auch einfach das - für meine Bedürfnisse genauso befriedigende - Open Source Programm nutzen kann? Hier kann ich dann selbst bestimmen wie viel mir die Software wert ist, und wenn ich sie gut finde immer noch etwas Spenden damit die Entwicklung gut weitergeht.

Genauso hasse ich die Entwicklung bei Windows dass alles zu einer riesigen Suite aufgeblasen wird. Anfangs war Nero mal ein kleines Brennprogramm das genau das Tat was es sollte: Brennen. Heute ist es eine Videoverabeitung mit Soundmixer und und und... Dies trifft leider auf sehr viele Windows Programme zu, welche aus Marketinggründen immer mehr unnötze Features einbauen. Etwas was bei Linux nicht der Fall ist. Hier habe ich ein kleines Programm was genau das tut was es soll, und nicht noch 100 andere Dinge.

Und da ich eh ein Freund des Quelloffenen Gedanken bin habe ich so nach und nach alle Windows Programme auf Open Source Programme umgestellt gehabt. Und irgendwann war dann die Frage: Wenn du eh nur OS Programme nutzt, warum dann nicht auch einen Linux Kernel? Tja, und so bin ich dann recht schmerzlos (die meisten Programme kannte ich ja eh schon unter Windows) nach und nach zu Linux migriert. Und vor ca 2 Monaten hatte ich dann Windows deinstalliert und mir eigentlich vorgenommen es als Spielestation wieder hochzuziehen... Tja, irgendwie bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen  :Wink: 

Der Hauptauslöser für die Migration dürfte aber die Menge an Verfügbarer Software unter Linux sein. Unter Linux finde ich für alle Probleme im Stundentisch - Naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich Programme. Bei Windows muss ich erst lange suchen und finde dann evtl ein Programm für 500 Euro... Und insbesondere die Möglichkeiten für den Programmierer unter Linux sind bedeutend besser. Unter Linux kann man sehr angenehm mittelkomplexe Programme mit alle Boardmitteln erstellen, während man sich für Windows noch den Compiler, die Entwicklungsumgebung, die Dokumentationswerkzeuge, die Textsetzung und sonstiges Extra besorgen muss. (sofern man sie überhaupt findet)

Alles in allem ist es bei mir also eine Mischung aus Ablehnung gegen Closed Source Software (ideell wie auch deren praktische Umsetzung) und die Menge an Open Source Software die unter Linux verfügbar ist. Wird also die nötige Software oft als Argument *gegen* Linux genutzt war sie für mich der Grund *für* Linux. (Außerdem bin ich Microsoft so nicht auf Gedeih und Verderb ausgeliefert  :Wink: )

----------

## boris64

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> aber bitte hört auf von freiheit und technik (conputer, tele.. usw) im gleichen satz zu erwähnen 
> 
> freiheit währe nämlich ganz was anderes
> ...

 

ich finde, dass genau diese freiheit den reiz gegenüber

windows und anderen proprietären systemen ausmacht.

[edit]

siehe auch post und links von ralph  :Wink: 

[/edit]

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Ich hatte bis Anfang 1999 ausschließlich einen Amiga 4000T, bis ich dann endlich einsehen musste, dass die geilste Plattform der Welt einfach nicht mehr zu retten ist. So hab ich dann 3-4 Monate mit einem alten Pentium 120 und Win95 rumgemacht und war Mega-Unzufrieden, als ich im Zeitschriftenladen eine Linux Intern mit ner SuSE 6.2 Eval entdeckte.

Nach einiger Hab ich ES dann gespürt (Ihr wisst schon  :Wink:  ). Ich will um Gottes Willen nicht Linux und AmigaOS vergleichen, aber unter Linux fühle ich mich genauso wie damals zu Amiga Zeiten, Einfach nur Gut. Trotzdem hab ich immer noch ein Windows irgendwo installiert, für Dinge die unter Linux einfach noch nicht umgesetzt wurden. (Hier und da mal ein Spiel, Meine Homebanking-Software, die WinTV-PVR PCI). Aber wenn ich Linux '99 mit Linux '04 vergleiche, denk ich: Alles wird besser!

----------

## frary

Ich bin echt zufällig an Linux gekommen. Ein Kollege der selbst immer noch kein Linux benutzt hat immer wieder davon geredet, wie toll es sei. Dann kam der "HYPE", und ich wollte es auch versuchen:

Die typische Suse-Karriere - installieren, mit Windows vergleichen - wieder wegmachen ( nix gegen Suse, war halt so...), dann dutzende andere Distributionen und eigentlich auf der Suche nach einem Linux, das so ist wie Windows ( ich kannte halt nichts anderes ) bin ich zu gentoo gekommen. 

Weil mich die Features echt interessiert haben ( portage ), hab ich mich durch die Installation gebissen, um es zu versuchen. Bis es dann endlich installiert war, hatte ich mich an die meißten Sachen schon gewöhnt.

Von da an hat es nicht mehr lang gedauert, bis mein Windows ( XP ) immer ganz alleine war, und ich es aus Mitleid gelöscht habe. 

Was ich jetzt sehr zu schätzen weiß:

Ich glaube nicht, daß mein Rechner mit XP so gut gelaufen ist. Klar ist er schneller gestartet, und manche Anwendungen waren auch flinker, aber jetzt habe ich ein System, daß beinahe jede Belastung verträgt, nicht abstürzt und relativ wenige ( keine? ) blabla-Fehlermeldungen ausgibt. Ich kann auch mal 2 oder 3 ( oder 12 oder 23 ) Sachen gleichzeitig machen und in gewissem Rahmen merke ich nicht einmal, das da was im Hintergrund ist.

Windows habe ich nichtmehr gebraucht. Ich spiele kaum noch, und es gibt für das was ich am PC machen will keine Killer-Applikation, die nur unter Windows läuft.

T

----------

## ChojinDSL

Was bei mir der auslöser war, war ein Windows crash zuviel, wo er mir gleich die ganze partition mitgerissen hatte. Abgesehen davon hatte ich es satt, das obwohl ich ich nen anständigen pc hatte, wegen windows immer weniger performance hatte als erwartet. Je mehr zeugs ich installierte wurde winxp immer lahmer. naja ihr kennt ja den rest. 

Ich hatte damals von knoppix gehört und es war als heft cd in irgendeinem magazin welches ich damals noch las. 

Was soll ich sagen, ich war fasziniert von knoppix. Komplett von cd gebootet, hardware automatisch erkannt, menge an software....etc..etc...

Da hatte ich bock auf mehr. Von dem was ich so über linux gehört hatte, hiess es immer wieder "ist sehr komplex, nix für anfänger, um die kommandozeile zu beherrschen muss man programmieren können.."

Solche (teilweise falschen) Vorurteile hatten mich bis dahin abgeschreckt, aber knoppix hatte mir einfach zu sehr imponiert. Also bin ich erstmal los um nach der leichtesten distri zu suchen. Ich stoss auf mandrake linux und war begeistert das mandrake von hausaus so viel software und auch sprachen unterstützte. 

Zunächst lief alles glatt. DSL verbindung einrichten, browsen emailen, videos gucken und musik hören. Alles ging. 

Dann passierte das was wohl jedem newbie passiert der herumprobiert: rpm dependancy hell, firewall miskonfiguriert=kein internet, 3D karte konnte kein 3D auf anhieb, und als 3d endlich lief war die performance enttäuschend (Voodoo3).

Ich merkte auch das für viele sachen man einfach in ein paar dokus schauen musste und ich war viel zu lesefaul. 

Naja, irgendwann wurde es einfach zu viel und ich kroch zurück zu windows. Ich dachte mir, naja, vielleicht war mandrake nicht "leicht" genug, also probierte ich Suse. Alles lief für ne weile glatt. Aber dann wieder dieselben probleme. Also wieder zurück zu windows. 

Es verging ein bisschen Zeit und es passierte was passieren muss.(siehe oben.)

Diesmal dachte ich mir, ich bin bis jetzt immer an linux gescheitert weil ich es mir zu einfach machen wollte. Es ist nunmal anders als windows und ich darf nicht erwarten das alles so ist wie in windows. Also machte ich mich auf die Suche nach einer distri die einen zwingt alles selber zu machen. Die wahl war zwischen gentoo und linux from scratch. Gentoo klang vom Konzept geiler und portage klang auch sehr gut (rpm dep hell...).

Also los gings. 

Ein jahr später: Windows ist nicht mehr auf meiner platte. 

Ich bin dank gentoo auf einen fähigkeits level gekommen, so dass ich mich fühle als gäbe es nichts was unter linux geht, was ich nicht zum laufen bekomme wenn ich es wirklich will.

Oftmals brauche ich mehr als einen anlauf aber es geht. 

3D karte - läuft

Videos mit untertitel - läuft

Mldonkey - läuft

router + nfs + samba + print server - läuft

mythtv+lirc - läuft

emulatoren - läuft

wine,winex/cedega - läuft

Ich war warscheinlich noch nie so zufrieden mit meinem pc. Vor allem ich war noch nie so produktiv. Ich meine, eine typische desktop session sieht bei mir so aus:

1. firefox an mit mindestens 10-20 tabs, die meisten davon gentoo forum. 

2. mp3 player im hintergrund

3. email program offen

4. liferea offen (ist ein rss programm)

5. mythtv server im hintergrund nimmt irgendwas auf.

6. xchat oder irssi (irc program) ist offen.

7. gaim

8. skype

9. bittorrent ist am runterladen

10. eine menge an dockapps

11. midnight commander (filemanager)

12. rox filer (filemanager)

13. gqview (bildbetrachter)

14. zwei bis vier Eterm fenster

15. irgendwas ist am kompilieren (ok nicht immer aber oft genug)

Aber das coolste ist, wenn ich bock auf ne kurze zock session habe mit UT2003/4, counterstrike oder urbanterror, dann schliesse ich das meiste davon gar nicht. Das einzige was ich vielleicht auf pause stellen würde, wäre das kompilieren. 

Unter windows, wenn ich zocken wollte, musste ich immer alles was nicht absolut notwendig war ausschalten.

Aber eigentlich ist dieses ganze Gelaber nutzlos. Linux ist eine von den Sachen die man selber erleben muss um wirklich zu kapieren was daran so toll ist. Da kann noch so ein redegewandter geek dachher kommen und alles mögliche auflisten and tollen sachen, aber wenn das einen nicht juckt, dann ist eh alles für die katz.

Ich würde jedem empfehlen der linux ausprobieren möchte: probiert es RICHTIG aus. Was ich damit meine: nicht gleich in panik davonrennen wenn am anfang noch alles merkwürdig ist und vieles noch nicht funktioniert. Etwas geduld und ein bissi lesen, oder vielleicht im forum nachschauen und man kann VIEL lernen. 

Linux ist schliesslich eine der wenigen Dinge wo man auch wirklich mehr rausholt, je mehr Zeit und Energie man hinein investiert.

----------

## Lensman

Bei mir war es die stetige Unzufriedenheit mit Betriebssystemen aus Redmond von Dos bis Win XP. Ständig die halbjährlichen Neuinstallationen und das zugemülle des Systems durch Programme. Die haben mir den Spaß am Arbeiten mit Computern schon fast verdorben (im Gegensatz zum guten alten Amiga OS). Was mich zunächst auch gehalten hat, war der typische Gedanke "Meine Software gibt es aber nicht unter Linux". Doch irgendwann hab ich gemerkt, dass das was ich mache problemlos und oftmals auch besser unter Linux geht. Also hab ich für fast alles eine kostenlose, oft bessere Open-Source-Alternative gefunden. Heute boote ich Win XP nur noch für mein teuer gekauftes Cubase SX und alle Jubeljahre mal zum zocken. Und bei jedem Booten von Windows merke ich, dass das Arbeiten damit keinen und mit Linux wirklich Spaß macht. So, wie damals zu Amiga-Zeiten  :Smile: 

Ich warte nur noch sehnlichst darauf, dass Steinberg, Native Instruments und Co endlich ihre Produkte auf Linux portieren. Wenn das mal der Fall ist, dann werde ich genüsslichst Windows von der Platte putzen und endlich ein Linux-only System haben  :Very Happy:  Alternative wäre nen Apple, aber wer soll das bezahlen... außerdem installiert mir Mac OS X auch schon zuviel Schrott mit, den ich garnicht haben will (zumindest war das mein Eindruck, den ich bei nem Freund bekommen habe, der Apple-User ist).

Und wieso Gentoo? Weil:- es Source-Code basiert ist

- man mit einem minimalen Grundsystem anfängt

- sehr gut seinen Bedürfnissen anpassen kann

- die Dokumentation hilfreich und Community zusätzlich noch nett ist

In diesem Sinne,

Christian

----------

## Deever

Windows ist dieses "Betriebssystem" mit dem "Start" unten links zum Beenden/Herunterfahren, nicht? Falls ja, muß ich sagen, daß es meinen Anforderungen an ein modernes Multi-User-fähiges Desktop-System bisweilen nur unzureichend bis gar nicht entspricht. Zwar bringt es von Haus aus gewisse Fähigkeiten im Multimediabereich mit (Gerüchten zufolge sollen sich Filme auf verschlüßelten CDs/DVDs ohne juristische Konsequenzen ansehen lassen, obwohl das meines Wissens eigentlich verboten ist), bereits wer jedoch auf unter anderen Betriebssystemen standardmässig verfügbaren Codecs angewiesen ist, muß mühsam Hand anlegen und fehlende Software manuell nachinstallieren.

Ein Paketmanagementprogramm bietet das System nicht. Überhaupt ist die Softwareausstattung sehr mager ausgefallen. Zwar erinnert die Oberfläche etwas an Fantasy-Games von vor der Jahrtausendwende, der Umfang an mitgelieferten "Minigames" ist aber mehr als bescheiden. Auch für das tägliche Arbeiten ist dieses System kaum benutzbar. Es verfügt zwar über eine mehr schlecht als recht benutzbare "Shell", die allerdings weder Auto-Completion noch einen History-Mechanismus verfügt. Eingaben werden zwar gespeichert, aber nur temporär: sobald man die Shell beendet und neu startet, sind vorherige Eingaben verloren. Es existiert für solche Zwecke eine freie POSIX-Emulation namens Cygwin, die jedoch als Krücke die Schwächen eines Krüppels nur schwerlich behebt/beheben kann. Wer also für möglichst viel Geld möglichst wenig Software will, ist bei Windous gut bedient.

Selbst Browser, Office und sogar ein brauchbarer Texteditor (!) müssen geduldsam nachinstalliert werden. Das System verfügt über eine Routine, die Dialer, Trojaner und ähnliche Zusatzprogramme installiert und up-to-date hält, deren Sinn oder Bedeutung mir allerdings bisher kein Windows-User erklären konnte und die gemäß eigenen Angaben zwar über eine vollständige CSS2-Unterstützung verfügt, konnte aber in einem Test validierte Seiten nicht einwandfrei anzeigen. Auch Tabbed-Browsing ist nicht vorhanden.

Ganz schlimm sieht es auf "Systemebene" aus. Der NT-Kernel soll zwar UNIX-deriviert sein, das Mounten von Partitionen ist jedoch AFAIK nur  über einen unglücklich versteckten Dialog möglich. Eine zusätzliche und vollkommen unnötige Einschränkung ist, daß der Mount-Point auf einer NTFS-formatierten Partition liegen muß, obwohl die Fähigkeit des Mountens mit dem zugrundeliegenden Dateisystem überhaupt nichts zu tun hat. Zwar sollte man Dateisysteme Dateiallozierungstabellen (FAT) generell vorziehen, aber eigentlich sollten die Möglichkeiten vom User/Administrator eines Systems eingeschränkt werden, nicht bereits vom System. Auch blöd: NTFS ist inodebasiert, kennt aber (mindestens unter Windous) keine Symlinks.

USB-Sticks und ähnliche neueren Geräte werden zwar, soweit ich das sehe, anstandslos erkannt, jedoch verrät, daß man zum "Auswerfen" per Tray-Icon auf dasselbe einen Linksklick absetzen muß, daß Mausklicks auf Tray-Icons im Gegensatz zu KDE nicht standardisiert sind (Rechts-Klick: Menü, Linksklick: Aktionen). Überhaupt scheint das GUI täglicher Benutzung kaum gerecht zu werden. So war es mir nicht möglich, im Datei-Auswahldialog im rechten Feld einen Verweis auf einen FTP-Server hinzufügen zu können. Generell zeichnen sich die meisten Dialoge dadurch aus, daß sie sich zwar nicht maximieren lassen, aber auch nicht genug Platz bieten, um genug Inhalt anzuzeigen. So wird das simple Auswählen einer Datei zur Scrollorgie. Für ein System, das solange schon auf dem Markt ist, ein insgesamt absolutes Armutszeugnis.

Fahrlässig, wenn nicht illegal, ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach die Default-Konfiguration. Die unnötigen Ports zu schliessen schaffte ich bisher selbst nach mehreren Stunden Rumgeklicke in bis zur Unendlichkeit verblödeten Dialogen nicht (z.B. DHCP-Einstellungsdialog: "Sie können eine IP-Adresse automatisch beziehen, sofern das Netzwerk das unterstützt." AAACCCHHHH!!!!). Wider Erwarten läßt sich genau das von einem Skript, das unter http://www.ntsvcfg.de heruntergeladen werden kann, erledigen. Klar ist jeder Mensch selber verantwortlich für seine Gegenstände und Taten. Bei Windows muß jedoch ein gewisses Verständnis entgegengebracht werden, daß dessen User lieber zwielichtige Software installiert, die den TCP/IP-Stack des Systems zerstört und den Rest ausbremst, da eine vernünftige Konfiguration ohne obiges Skript als "unmöglich" bezeichnet werden kann. Unverzeilich: Seit dem als "Service Pack 2 für WindowsXP" bezeichneten Update/Patch ist der TCP/IP-Stack standardmäßig demoliert und daher steht vor der Benutzung eine Reparatur desselben an. Man kann auch mit dem kaputten TCP/IP-Stack surfen, das ist jedoch nicht empfehlenswert, da man so der Welt mitteilt, daß man IP ganz grundsätzlich nicht verstanden hat und damit nur unnötig auf sich aufmerksam macht. Jeder, der schon einmal eine IP-Adresse ohne PC daran gepingt oder gescannt hat, weiß, wovon ich rede.

Wie gesagt: dieses Posting enthält meine persönliche Meinung über ein System, das ich kaum kenne. Man sei deshalb zurückhaltend mit Geflame!

Weshalb benutze ich Gentoo? Kurz: Wegen Gentoo!  :Wink: 

Ich möchte allerdings in Bälde FreeBSD ausprobiern und eventuell mal ein UNIX "from scratch" zusammenbauen (wahrscheinlich linux-basiert).

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## ruth

hi,

...und ich war noch nie windows user...  :Wink: 

gruss

ruth

----------

## Gekko

Ich gebs ja zu, wenn ich mal X2 zocken will wechsel ich in eine 10 Gig Partition für XP.

Zum Thread: Ich bin eigentlich ein typischer Hype-Mitschwimmer. Ich hörte Linux sei geil - hossa, da muss ich mitmachen. ich hab dann auf Linuxiso.org geguckt welche Sachen es da zum downloaden gibt und im Vorfeld vergleiche angestellt. Erstmal probierte ich dann Debian am Desktop aus, wurde aber relativ schnell enttäuscht; kaum wollte man neuere Software ausprobieren (was auf einem Desktop der für FUN&Tollerei gedacht ist ja auch Sinn macht) musste man auf irgendwelche Backports usw. zurückgreifen, durch die ich mir dann meinen ersten Linuxdesktop komplett getötet habe. Najo - was aktuelleres musste her. SuSe kam für mich irgendwie überhaupt nicht in Frage, da hab ich mal eine uralte Version davon probiert, konnte aber Yast,SAX & Co. nicht leiden. Irgendwann hab ich dann den Gedanken an Linux wieder verworfen, weil einfach nichts meinen Vorstellungen entsprochen hat. Wie dem auch sei - irgendwann hab ich mir dann eine Linux-Zeitschrift gekauft in der Distributionen verglichen wurden und ich wurde auf Gentoo neugierig, weil der Artikel keinen Hehl draus machte, dass man zwar viel lernen muss, dafür aber mit einem stabilem, aktuellem System belohnt wird bei dem man selbst eintscheiden kann, was man will oder nicht will. Wow - runtergeladen, installiert, volle Wäsch Süchtig geworden - so sehr, dass ich mir mittlerweile selbst C++ beibringe, einfach nur der Freude wegen. Vielleicht wird es mir beruflich auch mal was nützen, wer weis das schon. Windows hatte nie mein Interesse am Computer so wecken können wie es GNU tat.

Edit: ruth, Irgendwoher kenn ich doch Deinen Avatar *kopfkratz*   :Question: 

----------

## boris64

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Edit: ruth, Irgendwoher kenn ich doch Deinen Avatar *kopfkratz*  

 

hm, etwa von "ruthshell"?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psyqil

ruth's hell? Klingt irgendwie, als würde gleich nach meiner Kreditkartennummer gefragt werden...  :Razz: 

----------

## Jtb

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> ruth's hell? Klingt irgendwie, als würde gleich nach meiner Kreditkartennummer gefragt werden... 

 

das wirst du aber von jedem weiblichen Wesen gefragt  :Wink: 

aber wir schweifen so langsam ab...

----------

## deejay

ich würd sagen, der Avater ist aus dem Film "Die unendliche Geschichte" oder??

kann mich auch irren   :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

genau - rootshell mutierte zu ruth  :Wink: 

gruss

ruth

----------

## toskala

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aber bitte hört auf von freiheit und technik (conputer, tele.. usw) im gleichen satz zu erwähnen 
> 
> freiheit währe nämlich ganz was anderes 
> ...

 

selten soviel  unsinn gelesen.

--

so, aber nun zum thread.

ich war ursprünglich ein amiga nutzer, bis zum amiga 1200, die frage die ich mir dann stellte war "amiga 4000 oder PC" da commodore am sterben war entschied ich mich für die pest in form eines 486 dx 40  :Wink: 

naja, da hab ich mich lange mit dos/windows 3.11 rumgeschlagen alles war uncool, schlecht umgesetzt, furchtbar unflexibel und so gar nicht gut. 

dann gab es ein kurzes intermezzo mit windows 95, NT4 und OS/2, das hat aber alles nie so wirklich spass gemacht.

bis mir dann eine suse in die hände fiel, irgendein 5.x wars damals noch und dann war ich verliebt  :Wink: 

linux ist einfach, stabil, sah hübsch aus, ich konnte tun und lassen was ich wollte und das allerschönste es kostet quasi kein geld. ich konnte aufhören mich mit einem "schlechten gewissen" zu plagen weil (hand aufs herz; kaum einer hat eine vollständig legale windows umgebung) ich absolut nichts rechtlich und moralisch verwerfliches tat in dem bestreben meinen computer zu nutzen.

mittlerweile haben sich meine motive linux zu benutzen von einer "praktischen seite" (es stürzt nicht ab) mehr und mehr mit zu einer mischung aus weltanschauung und praktischem nutzen entwickelt.

ich bin heute mehr denn je davon überzeugt, dass freie software ein sehr guter weg ist und noch dazu ein sehr leistungsstarker wie ich jeden tag erleben kann.

----------

## boris64

 *toskala wrote:*   

> (hand aufs herz; kaum einer hat eine vollständig legale windows umgebung)

 

guter punkt, ich kenne keinen einzigen menschen, der das von sich behaupten kann.

----------

## py-ro

Doch ich......(dann fiel mir das MS Access ein) ...  nicht

----------

## Gekko

 *toskala wrote:*   

> (hand aufs herz; kaum einer hat eine vollständig legale windows umgebung)

 

Meine Freundin hat XP mit Openoffice und einen Haufen gekaufter Spiele.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Quote:*   

> Meine Freundin hat XP mit Openoffice und einen Haufen gekaufter Spiele.

 

Ach XP ist dieses komische rosa gedöns, das erklärt doch alles!

----------

## toskala

gekko: na mir gehts ja nicht drum als denuziant aufzutreten, aber es ist schon eine überwältigende masse von windows usern die irgendwann mal mit windows 95/98 angefangen  haben und jetzt auf einmal windows 2000 haben, oder 2k hatten und oh wunder xp professional haben etc.

ein vollständiges ms-office premium/professional, blablabla  :Wink: 

naja, und nicht zu vergessen die horde der kleinen praktischen tools wie winzip, die man nur 30tage nutzen darf, wenn mans ganz genau nimmt.

also wie mans anstellt, man hat bei windows immer grosse chancen irgendwie für alles geld bezahlen zu müssen um legal zu bleiben.

----------

## Gekko

War ja auch nicht als "grantige" Antwort zu sehen. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass es serwohl möglich ist als Privatuser eine breite Palette an Software unter Windows einzusetzen, ohne ins illegale abzurutschen und den Geldbeutel allzusehr zu beanspruchen.

Da wäre z.B.

7Zip

Openoffice

Gimp

PHP

Apache

Python

Tcl

usw.usf.

Mir ist wie gesagt schon klar, das aus Bequemheit relativ schnell Schwarzware auf den Computer kommt - ich persönlich halte das nicht für gut.

----------

## Anarcho

Bei den kleinen Tools von kleinen Firmen ist das auch nicht gut.

Aber mal im ernst: Ich würde mir als Privatanwender Office Premium oder Photoshop nicht kaufen. So oder so!

----------

## toskala

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> War ja auch nicht als "grantige" Antwort zu sehen. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass es serwohl möglich ist als Privatuser eine breite Palette an Software unter Windows einzusetzen, ohne ins illegale abzurutschen und den Geldbeutel allzusehr zu beanspruchen.
> 
> Da wäre z.B.
> 
> 7Zip
> ...

 

ahjo  :Smile:  hab dich auch nicht als grantig empfunden  :Smile: 

mich erschreckt halt superoft, wie ich in firmen sehe wie die einstellung zu dem thema raubkopien ist obwohl es die alternative freie software gibt.

also grade bei so allerwelts-software wie "winzip" und "ms-office" da dreht sich mir manchmal echt der magen um, und zu 90% isses faulheit weil man halt "von zuhause aus" es kennt.

aber das wird jetzt mächtig off-topic  :Wink: 

----------

## Gekko

Hast Du einen originalen Photoshop in der Firma?

Lies mal die Nutzungsbedingungen. Da steht, dass Du es daheim installieren und verwenden darfst - solange es nicht gleichzeitig in der Firma verwendet wird. Also auch nicht wirklich schlimm. Und wenn wir uns ehrlich sind: der Gimp 2.0 ist sobald man die Shortcuts intus hat fuer den Normalsterblichen eh schon zu maechtig. Zumal er bescriptet werden kann. Und das ist nicht die einzige Software die zu maechtig fuer diese Welt ist  :Wink: 

Edit: Jupp, hast recht, schlittert gerade boese ins OT   :Laughing: 

----------

## toskala

hehe, ja, wir haben da auch photoshop in der firma, aber ich hab mir die nutzungsbedingungen nie durchgelesen, hab ich ja was verpasst!  :Wink: 

stymmt aber, wobei wenn ich mir photoshop ankucke und gimp2 daneben stelle hab ich 2 komplexitäts-monster die sich nich viel nehmen.

bei uns sind die designer ja schon davon überfordert n photo zu retouchieren mit ner ebenen-maske in photoshop  :Very Happy: 

----------

## m.b.j.

Warum nutze ich Windows nicht:

-mir geht es gegen den Strich, während des Bootens nichts mitzubekommen, und immer mit Zusatzmitteln mein (win)System retten zu müssen.

-ich will wissen, warum die HD mal wieder nen haufen Zugriffe leisen muss, obwohl ich gerade nichts am Rechner mache.

-ich will in der Lage sein Fehler selbst zu lösen und nich den nächsten fix der M* warten zu müssen.

-ich will log's im Klartext

-keinen Spass an meinem neu installierten Windoof erstmal zig Einstellungen zu machen nur um überhaupt mir nicht willkommene Dienste und "Features" zu deaktievieren.

-eine gute Systemkonfig kann ich nicht einfach kopieren und auf einem andreren Rechner nutzen.

-ICH WILL NICHT REBOOTEN, nur weil ich meine ipadresse verstellt hab (win98).

-ICH WILL NICHT REBOOTEN. (generell)

-ich will selbst während der Installation bestimmen welche dienste erst gar nicht mit installiert werden.

-warum gibt es kostenlose Treiber für win Filesysteme, die ohne Sourcecodevorlage entstanden sind, und keinen Einzigen mitgelieferten Treiber, der unter win auf ext*,xfs,... zugreifen kann. Die M Leute können doch in den sourcecode schaun, wie diese Fs funktionieren, anstatt immerwieder neue Hunde,Zauberer,Büroklammern oder sonstige Helferlein zu desingen!

...

...

ein ewiger Krampf!

Ich will nicht sagen, das Linux/Gentoo alle diese Kritikpunkte nicht zutreffend sind, aber wenn mich was stört kann ich ja selbst Hand anlegen, und nicht vor nem schwartzen/blauen Bildschirm vergammeln!

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Meine Freundin hat XP mit Openoffice und einen Haufen gekaufter Spiele. 
> 
> Ach XP ist dieses komische rosa gedöns, das erklärt doch alles!

 

Ne,Ne, XP ist eines dieser gekauften Spiele   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gekko

Oh Mann   :Laughing:   das gibts ja nicht. Ich glaub der Rosa Schirm wird wahrscheinlich einst sogar auf meinem Grabstein stehen   :Mr. Green: 

Ich halts nicht aus. Zur Aufklärung: Man kann auch mehr als einen Computer haben - und es ist wirklich nur EINER davon rosa   :Razz: 

----------

## hoschi

 *eQuin wrote:*   

> Also es gibt ja oft überlegungen wegen der sicherheit zu wechseln, aber in letzter zeit tauchen öfter berichte auf, das Linux Rechner öfter gehackt werden!
> 
> Wieso seid ihr damals von Win. auf Linux gewechselt?
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen ob ich Win. wirklich aufgeben soll!

 

Also, warum, tja

Nun ja,

erstmal gefällt mir das Prinzip hinter Linux viel besser!

Der freie Austausch von Wissen und Informationen (amerkanische Unternehmen nennen das auch gerne mal Kommunismus, na ja, deren Sache), jeder darf mithelfen, jeder hat zu allem zugang. Keiner wird bevorzugt weil er mehr Geld oder Macht hat.

Linux selbst ist stabil, schnell und sauber geschrieben/aufgebaut. Gibt es ein notdürftig geflickte Sache, oder etwas unschönes (wie z.B. IDE-Brenner, oder der Bootsplash von Suse), dann findet sich sehr schnell jemand der damit aufräumt, man sieht es ja sehr schön an Spock und VESAFB-TNG/Gensplash.

Unter Linux darf ich alles wählen, welche Kernel (soll es der zuverlässige Vanilla-Kernel sein, oder will ich mal Gnadenlos auf Performance-Jagt gehen mit speziellen Kerneln/Patches), welche Shell, welche Desktop, wie geht dies und wie geht das. Baue ich mir gleich mein komplett eingenes Linux mit LFS (Linux from Scratch), oder lass ich das bequem von Gentoo machen. Oder gleich alles mit Support und Unterstützungsverträgen und Dienstleistungen aller Art von RedHat oder Suse.

Wenn ich keine Lust habe auf "dummes Klickibunit", schau ich mir in der Shell meine Urlaubsbilder an, und gucke Videos, wenn kümmerts?!

Da kann der Winheini rumheulen wie er will, ich bin trotzdem doppelt so schnell wie er mit der Maus, ich muss nur damit umgehen können.

Ich brauch mit Linux keine Firewall, keinen Virenscanner, kein Liveupdate oder sonst einen Gespinne. Etwas vernunft und ein sauberes System schützt hier erstaunlich gut.

Das Linux keine Bugs hätte oder so etwas, ist nur ein Gerücht aus der Bildzeitung (annahme, kann auch was anderes sein, eigentlich egal)! Bild bleibt Bild, dumm, dümmer, am dümmsten.  Und wer es liesst wir davon auch nicht gerade schlauer. Höchstens verwirrter.

Wenn es einen Unterschied in Sachen Sicherheit gibt, dann wie man damit auf Seiten der Entwickler und User umgeht. Unter Linux arbeitet kein Mensch als Root, unter Windows doch fast jeder.

Linux-Anwender wissen in der Regel so viel über ihr System um es sauber und sicher zu halten. Und die Programmierer haben es nicht nötig einen Bug zwei Jahre zu verheimlichen, die Frage ist hier viel eher:

Wer findet den Bug als erster, und wer fixt ihn als erster  :Very Happy: 

Mag sein das Linux eine gewisse Pseudo-Sicherheit durch geringere Nutzerzahlen hat, aber spätestens wenn solche Zeitungen wie die Computerbild genug Schaden angerichtet haben, werden wir unsere Ruhe wieder haben.

----------

## chalimar

Unter Windows hat mich genervt:

- Microsoft (Nach hause telefonieren... ihr wisst schon)

- Adware

- Viren

- Bugs

- Abstürze (ok, seit win 2k ist es nicht mehr so arg)

- Instabilität (ok, mit SPs geht das)

- Kosten (ok, gekauft hab ich mir eh noch nie eins, aber trotzdem: völlig überteuert)

- Oberfläche

- Unnötige "Features" (CD brennen, der geile Mediaplayer, Klickibunti mit irgendwelchen schwulen Animationen etc.)

- Internet Explorer

- MSN Messenger

Was mich zu Linux hat wechseln lassen:

- all of the above

- Interesse

- Andere Leute (hauptsächlich mein Bruder)

- Das Prinzip Open Source

Unter Linux habe ich ganz genau das, was ich will, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Eine simple, elegante Oberfläche (Fluxbox), einen wunderbaren Browser (Firefox) und andere coole Software (mutt, gaim, irssi, xmms, mplayer... just name them). Außerdem habe ich keine Probleme mit Viren, Adware überflüssiger Software, Micrsoft usw.

Und es hat mich genau 0 Cent gekostet, es läuft sehr stabil (bis auf einige Ausnahmen - aber Gentoo ist halt ne Devel-Distri, da lässt man sich dann halt drauf ein  :Wink: ), es ist übersichtlich, es ist Open Source, es ist konfigurierbar bis in die letzte Ecke, man hat die Kontrolle über das OS und nicht umgekehrt!

----------

## Gekko

 *chalimar wrote:*   

> - Kosten (ok, gekauft hab ich mir eh noch nie eins, aber trotzdem: völlig überteuert)

 

Hi Chalimar, warum schreibst Du dass Dich der Preis stört, wenn Du es so oder so geklaut hast? Irgendwie versteh ich das nicht.

LG, Gekko

----------

## chalimar

die antwort steht in dem quote selbst...

es ist egal, ob ich es "geklaut" habe, wie du so schön sagst - ob ich es geklaut habe sei an dieser stelle mal so dahingestellt, es gibt andere mittel und wege für lau an windows zu kommen - der preis von windows ist nunmal ein riesen kritikpunkt, auch für mich, der nichts dafür bezahlt hat.

----------

## Gekko

Genau das verstehe ich ja nicht. Das ist wie wenn ich sagen würde: Ich krieg meinen Sprit bezahlt, aber ich fahr trotzdem nicht tanken, weil der Preis zu teuer ist. Die Logik dahinter ist mir schleierhaft. Etwas "gratis" haben und dann zu sagen es ist zu teuer passt halt nicht in meine kleine Welt.   :Laughing: 

----------

## chalimar

ich hätte es mir früher aber gekauft, wenn es billiger gewesen wäre...

und nu hör bitte auf, dann passt es halt nicht in deine welt. sprich: du willst es nicht verstehen.

----------

## Lensman

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Hi Chalimar, warum schreibst Du dass Dich der Preis stört, wenn Du es so oder so geklaut hast? Irgendwie versteh ich das nicht.

 

Das Stichwort ist hier z.B. MSDNAA (http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms/entwicklerprodukte/msdnaa/). Ich habe für meine ganzen Windoof Versionen und Visual Studio .NET etc. auch nichts geblecht und es ist trotzdem völlig legal. Man muss also nicht immer Windows geklaut haben, wenn man es nicht bezahlt hat   :Very Happy: 

Grüße,

Christian

----------

## Gekko

Die Professional z.B. ist schon teuer, da geb ich Dir schon Recht! Nur störts mich nicht, weil ichs nicht benötige   :Surprised: 

Lensmann: Das meine ich ja damit - Warum sich über einen Preis aufregen, den man nicht bezahlt?

Edit: Sorry Chalimar, dass Du es NICHT geklaut hast ist mir eh klar. Wollte hier niemanden etwas unterstellen!

----------

## Lensman

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Lensman: Das meine ich ja damit - Warum sich über einen Preis aufregen, den man nicht bezahlt?

 

Es hat wohl eher was mit dem Prinzip zu tun, als dass man das Produkt kostenlos bekommt. Ich würde auch kein Geld für MS Produkte ausgeben, da ich der Meinung bin, dass das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis einfach nicht stimmt. Man bezahlt viel Geld für eine verbuggte Software und ist auf den guten Willen aus Redmond angewiesen.

----------

## amne

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Oh Mann    das gibts ja nicht. Ich glaub der Rosa Schirm wird wahrscheinlich einst sogar auf meinem Grabstein stehen  
> 
> Ich halts nicht aus. Zur Aufklärung: Man kann auch mehr als einen Computer haben - und es ist wirklich nur EINER davon rosa  

 

Gerüchten zufolge bist du ja der Besitzer dieses Notebooks.  :Wink: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *amne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gerüchten zufolge bist du ja der Besitzer dieses Notebooks. 

 

lool 

nun ja zu mir:

Mich hat an windows eigentlich immer die schlechte Konfiurierbarkeit gefehlt. Zudem braucht man da für alles irgendwelche tools, di noch konstenpflichtig sind. (nun ja serials und cracks zu suchen ist auch nervig  :Wink: )

Und an Linux gefällt mir seine Stabilität, Flexibilität und Freiheit. Zudem gibts bei Linux irgendwie immer etwas zu basteln / arbeiten, das gefällt mir und ist ein wenig zu meinem Hobby geworden.

Grüsse

----------

## Gekko

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *Gekko wrote:*   Oh Mann    das gibts ja nicht. Ich glaub der Rosa Schirm wird wahrscheinlich einst sogar auf meinem Grabstein stehen  
> 
> Ich halts nicht aus. Zur Aufklärung: Man kann auch mehr als einen Computer haben - und es ist wirklich nur EINER davon rosa   
> 
> Gerüchten zufolge bist du ja der Besitzer dieses Notebooks. 

 

BRUAHAHAHAHAHAAAA

man kann gar nicht schreiben wie ich lach   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

Is ja geil.

Mit Plüsch.

Haben will!

----------

## psyqil

Die passende Distro dazu kennst Du schon, oder?  :Razz: 

----------

## hanzi

cons von windoze:

# Stuerzt oft ab (zumindest wenn viel drauf installiert ist)

# Ist nicht recht anpassbar

# beim browsen in meinen windows shares stuerzt die explorer.exe prinzipiell immer ab (egal welches service pack / egal welcher pc)

# .....

Weil

# ...es gratis ist

# ...es viele Programme gratis dafuer gibt

# ...es schneller ist (weil ichs auf meinen pc optimieren kann)

# ...ich es auf meine Beduerfnisse anpassen kann

# ...ich die volle Gewalt ueber mein System habe und weis was es tut

Doch leider bin ich noch nicht 100% Microsoft Free.

Ich habe noch einen Windows Laptop.

Grund:

# Adobe Photoshop ( .. und bitte schreibts jetzt nicht, dass gimp auch so gut ist... )

# Spiele

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Die passende Distro dazu kennst Du schon, oder? 

 

Mir wird's ganz übel....   :Razz:  hören wir doch damit auf! Hello kitty laptop, barbieOS, was kommt denn als nächstes? Hey Jungs (Mädels und Brote und was es noch so sont gibt) ist das ein sinvoller Nutz des Internets, wenn man danach sucht?   :Wink: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *hanzi wrote:*   

> cons von windoze:
> 
> # Adobe Photoshop ( .. und bitte schreibts jetzt nicht, dass gimp auch so gut ist... )
> 
> # Spiele

 

Nur so als Tipp: Bei mir läuft Photoshop mit wine ohne Probleme und auch sehr stabil. Vielleicht würde dir das nerviges rebooten ersparen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Gekko

Mir fällt noch ein Grund ein:

Weil Master of Orion II unter Wine schneller läuft als auf Windows XP   :Laughing: 

----------

## ChojinDSL

Nur mal nebenbei, also windows ist zwar total überteuert, allerdings würde ich mal annehmen das die meisten user ne legale version von windows haben ohne sie "explizit" gekauft zu haben. Schliesslich ist ja windows bei einem neuen pc meistens dabei.

Ich selber habe mir nie eine Windows version gekauft, es war halt immer mit nem neuen pc oder laptop dabei. Aber seit langer Zeit baue ich meine pcs selber zusammen, also werde ich in Zukunft nicht mehr in den "genuss" der neuesten windows version kommen.   :Wink: 

----------

## waebbl

Ich hatte auf Linux gewechselt, weil seinerzeit die emTeX Distribution unter 

DOS Probleme mit der Fonterstellung hatte (Namensprobleme wg. 8.3). Das 

war zu Zeiten von Dos 5 und WfW 3.11 also Anfang der 90er (91 oder 92).

TeX war zu der Zeit aber essentiell fuer mich, also hab ich auf Empfehlung

des Uni Rechenzentrums auf Linux gewechselt und es bis heute nicht bereut.

Ausserdem kannte Windows damals noch kein TCP/IP, sondern nur Netbios

und IPX.

Bis auf vier Jahre (1999-2003) in denen ich aus beruflichen Gruenden auch 

parallel Windows eingesetzen musste benutze ich seit damals nur Linux.

----------

## misterjack

für mich gibs eigentlich nur einen grund: ich wollte mich aus der Illegalität befreien. SuSE hat gesuckt, war für mich nie das richtige, bis mir mein cousin gentoo empfohlen hat. naja die möglichkeiten sind groß ich denke mal ich werde bei gentoo bleiben aber auf meinen anderen rechnern kann man ja das eine oder andere aus der unix und beos welt ausprobieren  (man denke an slackware, LFS, bsd ...  :Wink: )

----------

## logon

Ganz einfach 2 Buchstaben haben mich dazu gebracht zu Linux zu wechseln. ME! Windows ME um genau zu sein. Ach was war dieses Betriebssystem furchtbar. Nach 2 Wochen damit bin ich auf Linux umgestiegen und habe es bis heute nicht bereut. Anfangs SuSE was ich auch heute noch jedem empfehle der keine Lust hat ne Nachtlang zu kompilieren und ansonsten eben Gentoo. Das letzte mal das ich Windows versucht hab zu installieren war die 64Bit Version von WinXP auf meinem Athlon 64. Das ging aber nicht, weil Sata Platte. Und nen Diskettenlaufwerk hab ich nicht, weils beim booten komische Geräusche macht.  :Smile: 

----------

## bll0

Es war einmal...

..eines dunklen Tages der Fall, das Windows nicht mehr wirklich das getan hat, was ich wollte und ich "zur Abwechslung" auch keine Ahnung hatte, was da nicht stimmt (Durchblick mal einer die Registry...).

Da es mir einfach zu stressig war, SCHON WIEDER Windows neu zu installieren, hab ich mir gedacht: Installierste Gentoo, versuchste mal... 

Nach drei Anläufen...

                     ...hab ichs dann aufgegeben und Gentoo wieder mit Windows überspielt. Was ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht wusste, es sollte ein Fehler sein.  :Sad: 

Als dann nach ca 2 Monaten Windoof schon wieder am rumspacken war und nicht wollte wie ich, hab ichs erneut mit Gentoo versucht. Als mir dann noch ein guter Kumpel dabei ein bisschen unter die Arme gegriffen hat gings sofort wunderbar. Windows verbannte ich von meiner Platte und habe es bis heute auch noch nicht wieder nutzen müssen oder gar bereut.

...und sie lebten glücklich und zufrieden bis an ihr Lebensende.   :Wink: 

----------

## baraquda

Ich hatte im Dezember 03 von Windows endgültig die Nase voll und bin auf FreeBSD umgestiegen, weil mich das Portsystem überzeugt hat. Allerding stellt ich nach einiger Zeit fest dass BSD als Desktop-System grad in Sachen Multimedia nich ganz so zu gebrauchen war. Also suchte ich mal nach Linux im Netz (SUSE gefiel mir nich besonders) und stieß zufällig auf Gentoo. - Liebe auf den ersten Blick  :Wink: 

baraquda

----------

## performant

Ich verwende Linux schon seit längerem...slackware 4 oder so glaub ich und suse 5 oder so...weiss nicht mehr...auf alle fälle waren das nur mal versuche...vor 2 Jahren habe ich wieder angefangen...dual-boots mit mandrake, redhat, etc. danach kam freebsd welches ich sogar mal als soloinstallation auf meinem laptop hatte. Völlig umgestiegen bin ich, als an einem Tag in der Schule (8Uhr früh) mein Laptop mir 3 Bluescreens nacheinander entgegenschmetterte (jeweils nach einem reboot) da ist mir der kragen geplatzt...partitionstabelle gelöscht...mit reiserfs formatiert und gentoo installiert. seitdem geht es mir wieder gut.

Ich merkte vor einiger Zeit als ich gezwungen war, auf einem win system zu arbeiten, dass ich einfach etwa 40% langsamer bin als auf meinem gentoo...ausserdem war ich es leid, dass zb ein Prozess einfach nicht sterben wollte wenn ich ihn zu killen versuchte und das dann auch promt noch mit einem "zugriff verweigert" quittierte. Transparenz ist die andere Sache die ich sehr schätze, bei windows fühle ich mich immer wie vor einer wand: "ein fehler ist aufgetreten" oder "aufgrund eines ungültigen vorganges wird die anwendung geschlossen", ausserdem hasse ich es wenn mir mein betriebssystem verbietet etwas zu tun "nein nein du darfst diesen prozess nicht beenden weil du ja gar nicht weisst wozu er gut ist, und dann könnte es sein dass das system früher abstürzt,blabla" naja...ich glaube ich hör nun mal auf  :Smile: 

----------

## -drf-

Hauptgrund:

Weil Windows != UNIX. Ich finde das Systemdesign von Unix einfach faszinierend (Pipes sag ich nur), weil man halt volle Kontrolle über das System hat und fast alle Funktionen über die Konsole erreichbar und somit auch ohne umstände Scriptbar sind. 

Eigentlich sind es unzählige Gründe, auch dass das gesammte Systemverhalten von ASCII-Dateien bestimmt wird (/etc/*) gehört dazu.

Dazu noch die Möglichkeit, jeden Aspekt des Systems von Grund auf verändern zu können...

Ich glaube, was mich an Linux fasziniert, ist das, was manche Leute "mächtiges System" nennen.

----------

## Decker

 *-drf- wrote:*   

> Hauptgrund:
> 
> Weil Windows != UNIX. Ich finde das Systemdesign von Unix einfach faszinierend (Pipes sag ich nur)

 

Der war gut. Pipes gibt es doch auch unter Windows  :Rolling Eyes: 

Siehe  hier.

 *Quote:*   

> | Reads the output from one command and writes it to the input of another command. Also known as a pipe. 

 

----------

## zinion

Also erstmal gibt es da die ganzen Vorteile, die Linux bietet wenn man sich ein bisschen mit seinem System auseinandersetzt und die ich hier ja nicht wiederkäuen muss.

Ausserdem war ein weiterer Grund, wie bei misterjack wollte ich mich aus der Illegalität befreien (schöne Formulierung, hab ich mal geklaut  :Very Happy: )

Alles wofür ich unter Windows teuer zahlen muss (Windows, Office, taugliche FTP-programme usw usw) habe ich jetzt umsonst und LEGAL. Denn ich bin Azubi und kann mir das einfach nicht leisten, soviel Kohle rauszhauen nur um Briefe schreiben zu dürfen. Is schon teuer genug, wenn ich mir mal ein Spiel kaufe...aber da hab ich wenigstens ne Menge Unterhaltung für mein Geld.

----------

## -drf-

Ho.

 *Decker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der war gut. Pipes gibt es doch auch unter Windows 
> 
> 

 

Das war mir durchaus bewusst. Pipes waren hier nur als Beispiel für typischen Unix-Pragmatismus gedacht. 

Aber es ging mir primär ums Prinzip, nicht um das einzelne Feature (ok, das Beispiel war evtl dumm gewählt  :Razz:  )

Natürlich ist es anderen OS freigestellt, das auch zu implementieren.

Nützt aber trotzdem nicht viel, wenn es die meiste Software nicht wirklich mit CLI gibt 

(Ja, wiederrum ist mir bewusst, dass man viele Systemfunktionen von Windows auch über 

ein CLI regeln kann, aber die meiste Software ist doch eindeutig auf GUI ausgelegt).

----------

## sven-tek

Linux User wird man nicht von einem Tag auf den anderen, ich habe auch erstmal nur linux auf einem notebook installiert zum probieren. Das fand ich gut, also hab ichs auch auf dem Desktio installiert. Das fand ich gut also hab ichs auch auf dem Server installiert.

Irgendwann hab ich gemerkt das die Windows-partition seit 3 Monaten nicht mehr gestartet wurde und nur Platz verbraucht.

Ansonsten sind meine Hauptargumente für Linux, die wesentlichen Konzepte von Unix (alles ist eine Datei, ein Programm hat nur eine Aufgabe) wurden übernommen. Offener Sourcecode und Freiheit der Software.

Ausserdem ist Linux das genialste Textadventure was ich je gesehen habe  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

 *Quote:*   

> Wieso seid ihr keine Windows User mehr?

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  Bin ich immer noch.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Wenn ich arbeiten muß benutz ich mein Gentoo -- aber wenn ich Lust zum spielen habe, wird XP gebootet.  :Wink: 

----------

## zinion

 *sven-tek wrote:*   

> Linux User wird man nicht von einem Tag auf den anderen, ich habe auch erstmal nur linux auf einem notebook installiert zum probieren. Das fand ich gut, also hab ichs auch auf dem Desktio installiert. Das fand ich gut also hab ichs auch auf dem Server installiert.
> 
> 

 

So ähnlich war es bei mir auch in der Entwicklung. Hatte erst ab und zu mal ne Distri getestet, das ist schon lange her. Dann habe ich den Domänencontroller bei uns auf Linux umgestellt (haben das ganze Haus vernetzt, mein Spielzeug  :Smile:  und die Nachbarn zahlen für DSL - nutzen es aber kaum  :Very Happy: ). Und dann irgendwann war es halt so, daß ich dachte mittlerweile komme ich ja recht gut klar mit Linux, dann kann ichs auch als Desktop-System verwenden und ohne Raubkopien leben.

----------

## Deever

 *Decker wrote:*   

>  *-drf- wrote:*   Hauptgrund:
> 
> Weil Windows != UNIX. Ich finde das Systemdesign von Unix einfach faszinierend (Pipes sag ich nur) 
> 
> Der war gut. Pipes gibt es doch auch unter Windows 

 Jä.

Und Windows ist ein UNIX, weil es in C geschrieben ist!  :Wink: 

 *zinion wrote:*   

> dann kann ichs auch als Desktop-System verwenden und ohne Raubkopien leben.

 Oder einfach statt Raubkopien "Platzhaltersoftware" einsetzen, dann braucht man sich wieder nicht zu schämen!  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Turrican

Mein Hauptgrund auf Linux war die schrecklich Instabilität von Windows 95. Damals hab ich mich immer ins Internet eingewählt, Netscape 4.x, ICQ, getright und sonstwas laufen lassen. ERstmal war das schrecklich langsam und zweitens ist mir fast jedes mal das System abgestürzt... entweder von selbst oder mit Hilfe von Freunden, die mich mit Winnuke angriffen (naj... damals wusste ich noch nichts von Bugfixes,...).

Dann hab' ich mal Linux ausprobiert, bin dabei geblieben, hab später meine Facharbeit in Staroffice unter Linux geschrieben und war einer der wenigen ohne Datenverluste  :Wink:  .

Und jetzt finde ichs einfach praktischer auch fürs Studium. Alle EDV-Kurse laufen eh unter Unix, die Netzwerkdienste sind unter Unix schöner als unter Novell, und C/C++, PHP, MYSQL, ... sind zum Üben auch schnell installiert.

Für daheim hat sich Linux auch bewährt, da die Rechner der Familie mit ein paar wenigen Handgriffen per ssh gleich auf den neuesten Stand gebracht werden (mit allen installierten Programmen). Bei Windoof kann das Stunden dauern.

----------

## dalu

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wieso seid ihr keine Windows User mehr? 
> 
>  Bin ich immer noch. 
> 
> Wenn ich arbeiten muß benutz ich mein Gentoo -- aber wenn ich Lust zum spielen habe, wird XP gebootet. 

 

du nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund

----------

## Scruffy

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wieso seid ihr keine Windows User mehr? 
> 
>  Bin ich immer noch. 
> 
> Wenn ich arbeiten muß benutz ich mein Gentoo -- aber wenn ich Lust zum spielen habe, wird XP gebootet. 

 

Dito! Wie soll ich sonst HL2 zocken?  :Wink: 

----------

## Macrobiotus

Als ich meine erste Staatsexamesarbeit drucken wollte, wollte Word nicht.

Da habe ich dann etwas besseres gesucht (nach dem Herzinfarkt und dem irgendwie geschafften endgültigen Ausdrucken. Die grauen Haare hab´ ich aber immer noch)

Seit Doom3 sind noch ein paar mehr dazu gekommen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tommy101

Mein großer Bruder hat mich früher immer mit seinem ach  so tollen Suse Linux genervt.

Ich wollte  aber meine Spiele in ruhe zocken, und I-net gabs bei uns auch noch nicht, und linux 

ohne i-net ist irgendwie doof.

Naja  ich hatte es trotzdem mehrmals versucht und da hatte ich mein tolles Suse, konnte ein 

bischen text schreiben, ein bischen tetris spielen und hier und da rumklicken und das war es auch 

schon. Man suchte ständig den Vergleich zu Windows. Also wieder runtergeworfen und weiter 

geddadelt. Doch dann kam das Internet, und alles wurde anders.

Ich dachte mir, es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein meine 3d-karte zum laufen zu bekommen.

Ich wollte mich damit nicht abfinden zwei Systeme auf meinen Rechner haben zu müssen

und ständig zu wecheln. also gab es lange etwas zu tuen, um unter Linux das zu haben was ich

 auch unter Windows hatte: DVD,Brennen,Spielen,Musik,feature-beladene Programme,Drucken..

Und nach der Suche nach meinem persönlichen Heiligen-Gral durch die Distributionen bin ich bei 

Gentoo gelandet.. und hab dabei Linux lieben gelernt.

Und Windows hat doch noch ein einsames Plätzchen zwischen ganz vielen Linux-Systemen in

 meinem Vmware gefunden.

----------

## Ragin

Was mich gerade wieder überzeugt hat:

Ich versuche eine halbe Stunde lang Photoshop zu starten und er hängt sich immer auf, der ganze PC wird blockiert und nichtmal die lustige "Schließen" -> "Sofort beenden" Funktion tut.

Naja, nachher nochmal versuchen. Eigentlich will ich nur ein 22x22 Pixel großes Bild etwas verändern.

Ansonsten gibt es viele Gründe:

- Anpassungsfähige Desktops (ohne massig zwischengeschaltete Layout-Programme)

- keine unerschwinglichen Programme / Raubkopien

- bessere Software/Editoren für Programmierer

- Modularer/bessere Skalierbarkeit

- Übersichtlicher

- Flexibler

- mehr Kontrolle

- stabiler

- einfacher zu warten (kein Plan, warum *nix Admins angeblich so viel mehr Arbeit haben und deshalb mehr kosten...vielleicht sollte man nicht von einem Arbeitsamt-Netzwerktechniker ausgehen, sondern von jemanden, der weiss was er tut)

- bessere Community

- mehr Möglichkeiten selbst etwas dafür zu machen, ohne wieder auf zig Lizenzpflichtige Programme angewiesen zu sein

- bessere Netzwerkunterstützung

- größtenteils schneller (besonders auf alten Rechnern...da kommt nicht die Meldung "Sie benötigen mind. 128 MB RAM für die Installation"...und danach kann man 64 wieder rausbauen und es geht trotzdem)

und so weiter und so fort...

Der einzigste Grund, warum Windows XP noch läuft sind mein Buchhaltungsprogramm und paar Spiele. Sobald das ganze endlich mal Kompatibel wird (ja, liebe Hersteller, es würde sich doch öfter lohnen auf DirectX Bibliotheken zu verzichten und lieber OpenGL zu nutzen) werde ich mein Windows auch endgültig abschießen. Aber momentan ist das einfach (in meinem Fall) nicht möglich.

Aber das erste Trostpflaster der Zukunft wurde ja schon angekündigt:

Flash unter Linux (mit Wine meiner Meinung nach ein Krampf)

Nun hoffe ich noch, dass Photoshop noch umgesetzt wird, da es bei mir zwar einigermaßen unter Linux läuft, aber ich nichtmal eine Datei speichern kann. Daher warte ich da lieber auf eine native Version als mir das Wine-Gefrickel anzutun.

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du schonmal gimp benutzt? Die 2-er Versionen finde ich garnicht so schlecht. OK, ein paar Mankos gegenüber PS gibt es noch, aber für die meisten sachen ist es schon ganz OK.  Gut, die 1er Versionen waren echt ein Krampf.

Und Spiele kauf ich mir nur noch mit nativer Linux-Version. Sonst hab ich da keine Zeit für nen Windoof zu booten (geschweige denn die Lust ...)

----------

## henri

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*   Die passende Distro dazu kennst Du schon, oder?  
> 
> Mir wird's ganz übel....   hören wir doch damit auf! Hello kitty laptop, barbieOS, was kommt denn als nächstes? Hey Jungs (Mädels und Brote und was es noch so sont gibt) ist das ein sinvoller Nutz des Internets, wenn man danach sucht?  

 

Jetzt mal ohne Scherz: Ich find' solche Entwicklungen wie ein spezielles Betriebssystem (oder eines mit speziellen Tools ausgestatete) für Kinder super! Wenn die Plattformportierung sauber läuft machen sich die Entwickler bestimmt mehr Gedanken über einfache Bedienbarkeit des Ganzen als andere Entwickler. Und das auch noch mit freier Software! Sowas kann nur gut sein.

Meinen Eltern käme das entgegen  :Wink: 

    Gruß Henri

----------

## henri

 *Decker wrote:*   

>  *-drf- wrote:*   Hauptgrund:
> 
> Weil Windows != UNIX. Ich finde das Systemdesign von Unix einfach faszinierend (Pipes sag ich nur) 
> 
> Der war gut. Pipes gibt es doch auch unter Windows 
> ...

 

Stimmt, nutze ich auch manchmal, aber gibt es unter windows eigentlich auch named pipes (fifos) oder was ähnliches?

    Gruß Henri

----------

## Neo_0815

 *Deever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ganz schlimm sieht es auf "Systemebene" aus. Der NT-Kernel soll zwar UNIX-deriviert sein, das Mounten von Partitionen ist jedoch AFAIK nur  über einen unglücklich versteckten Dialog möglich. Eine zusätzliche und vollkommen unnötige Einschränkung ist, daß der Mount-Point auf einer NTFS-formatierten Partition liegen muß, obwohl die Fähigkeit des Mountens mit dem zugrundeliegenden Dateisystem überhaupt nichts zu tun hat. Zwar sollte man Dateisysteme Dateiallozierungstabellen (FAT) generell vorziehen, aber eigentlich sollten die Möglichkeiten vom User/Administrator eines Systems eingeschränkt werden, nicht bereits vom System. Auch blöd: NTFS ist inodebasiert, kennt aber (mindestens unter Windous) keine Symlinks.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

Du haust ja immer ganz schön auf den Putz - un doch soviel Unwissenheit, ich will für Win zumindest mal sagen, es beherrscht Symlinks - deine Aussage ist falsch.

Such mal nach Junction bei Google - es ist zwar nicht standardmässig dabei, aber es beherrscht Symlinks, sogar Hardlinks für Files - also erst informieren, dann sowas in die Welt setzen.

Zum Thema - Platzhalter  :Wink: .

MfG

----------

## Deever

 *Quote:*   

> Du haust ja immer ganz schön auf den Putz - un doch soviel Unwissenheit, ich will für Win zumindest mal sagen, es beherrscht Symlinks - deine Aussage ist falsch.

 NTFS != Windous.

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> Such mal nach Junction bei Google - es ist zwar nicht standardmässig dabei, aber es beherrscht Symlinks

 Zusatzsoftware installiern, um vorhandene aber nicht nutzbare Funktionalität zu nutzen? Nää... :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> sogar Hardlinks für Files

 Parse error.

Ein Hardlink ist eine Zuordnung von Inode-Nummer zu Dateiname, oder einfacher: Ein Verzeichnisdateieintrag.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## gentop

Hm - hab ca. 1999 mit Linux nagefangen als wir im Gymmi nen Server aufsetzen sollten - der war natürlich 'n Linux Server. Dann hab ich zu Hause nen Testrechner mit SuSE installiert und mich langsam an Linux gewöhnt. Seit Januar dieses Jahres kenn ich Gentoo und seit ich DSL habe (erst seit einigen Wochen) hab ich Gentoo auch bei mir zu Hause  :Wink:  Bereuen tu ich da gar nix. Ärgere mich nur, dass ich zwangsweise für die Ausbildung noch XP brauche um mit masm zu assemblieren...

----------

## Neo_0815

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Du haust ja immer ganz schön auf den Putz - un doch soviel Unwissenheit, ich will für Win zumindest mal sagen, es beherrscht Symlinks - deine Aussage ist falsch. NTFS != Windous.
> 
>  *Neo_0815 wrote:*   Such mal nach Junction bei Google - es ist zwar nicht standardmässig dabei, aber es beherrscht Symlinks Zusatzsoftware installiern, um vorhandene aber nicht nutzbare Funktionalität zu nutzen? Nää...
> 
>  *Quote:*   sogar Hardlinks für Files Parse error.
> ...

 

Die Aussage mit Windoofs stammt von dir, also selbst gebissen würde ich sagen.

2tens - schreib dir halt selbst ein Tool wenn du andere nicht nutzen willst, möglich ist es aber - somit bleibt deine Aussage ntfs unter win kann es nicht immer noch falsch.

3tens - Klugscheisser bist du ja, muss man dir lassen. Ack.

MfG

----------

## Deever

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> Die Aussage mit Windoofs stammt von dir, also selbst gebissen würde ich sagen.

 "Gib einem Idioten ein Buch, und er wird einen wackligen Tisch finden." - Christian 'strcat' Schneider

 *Quote:*   

> 2tens - schreib dir halt selbst ein Tool wenn du andere nicht nutzen willst, möglich ist es aber

 Ja sicher. Demnächst erweitere ich auch noch FAT um Multiuser-Fähigkeiten...

 *Quote:*   

> somit bleibt deine Aussage ntfs unter win kann es nicht immer noch falsch.

 Welchen Teil von *Deever wrote:*   

> NTFS != Windous.

 hast du nicht verstanden?

 *Quote:*   

> 3tens - Klugscheisser bist du ja, muss man dir lassen. Ack.

 Klug ja, Scheißer nein.

(Weitere dummschul-like Anmache bitte per PN, dann kann ich sie sozialverträglich entsorgen und die Mods haben auch keinen Ärger.)

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Sodom

Ich hatte einfach keine Lust mehr auf Windows... ich habe dann ne Zeitlang mit Suse gespielt, war aber nix (nur fürs rumklicken kann ich gleich bei Win beiben). Dann kam Woody mit Buch, welches mir die Augen geöffnet hat: Die Bash lernte ich lieben, die GNU/Linux-Welt war so unglaublich aufregend, die "Ideologie" paßte zu mir und konnte endlich tun und lassen was ich will. Nach Debian auf dem Desktop kam testweise Gentoo, bei welchem ich hängengeblieben bin: Laptop und Desktop laufen mit Gentoo, auf Router/Server bleibe ich dem guten alten Debian treu.  :Wink: 

So ein bis zweimal im Monat starte ich für 2 Stunden Windows, um zu spielen. Aber eigentlich brauche ich es nicht... Call of Duty, Doom, Painkiller, Medal of Honor und NFS Underground laufen ja auch native bzw. mit cedega  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Neo_0815

 *Deever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ganz schlimm sieht es auf "Systemebene" aus. Der NT-Kernel soll zwar UNIX-deriviert sein, das Mounten von Partitionen ist jedoch AFAIK nur  über einen unglücklich versteckten Dialog möglich. Eine zusätzliche und vollkommen unnötige Einschränkung ist, daß der Mount-Point auf einer NTFS-formatierten Partition liegen muß, obwohl die Fähigkeit des Mountens mit dem zugrundeliegenden Dateisystem überhaupt nichts zu tun hat. Zwar sollte man Dateisysteme Dateiallozierungstabellen (FAT) generell vorziehen, aber eigentlich sollten die Möglichkeiten vom User/Administrator eines Systems eingeschränkt werden, nicht bereits vom System. Auch blöd: NTFS ist inodebasiert, kennt aber (mindestens unter Windous) keine Symlinks.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

Bitte lesen ... du hast beides in einem Atemzug erwähnt, also laber net.

Diskussion beendet, Fakt ist - es gibt Sym + Hardlinks unter NTFS in Windous.

MfG

----------

## miwalter

Ich hab vor einigen Jahren mal durchgehend 1 1/2 Jahre mit Linux gearbeitet (Basis war irgendeine SuSE). Irgendwann abgebrochen, weil es Streß mit der Freundin gegeben hat, weil ich zu viel Zeit mit "frickeln" verbraten habe  :Cool: 

Seitdem im regelmäßigen Rhythmus immer mal wieder parallel zur aktuellsten Windows-Reinkarnation den "aktuellen Stand" der Linuxentwicklung geprüft.

Vor wenigen Monaten habe ich dann gentoo entdeckt und es hat mich interessiert - aber ich war noch immer skeptisch, ob ich damit wirklich meine tagtägliche Arbeit verrichten konnte (viel Bildbearbeitung, sonst überwiegend Office).

Parallel dazu stieg der Frust, weil ich auch an meinem XP-System immer viel rumbasteln mußte ("Ölwechsel") - also ständig daran denken mußte diverse Optimierungen anzuschmeißen, damit das System nicht zusammenbricht. Eigentlich war es sogar so, daß ich vor der eigentlichen Arbeit erst mal eine Stunde in die Wartung investieren mußte (bzw. wollte, hab kein Bock auf Neuinstallation).

Ich verspreche mir von meinem aktuellen Gentoo-Ausflug, daß ich endlich ein System habe, daß ununterbrochen stabil und ohne Probleme läuft - wenn ich die ersten Hürden genommen habe (Drucker zickt noch ein bischen rum, schaltet in Standby und dann bleibt er im Cups inaktiv, Photoshopwerkzeug "Reparaturpflaster" noch nicht in Gimp gesichtet, DVD-Kopieren geht nicht). Naja. Ich hab mir persönlich eine Deadline Ende Dezember gesetzt - wenn es bis dahin den Effekt hat, den ich mir verspreche (weniger Zeit in die Wartung, mehr in die Arbeit, mehr für Freundin/Leben) bleibt es drauf.

Ist also eigentlich eine rein wirtschaftliche und sozialphilosophische Entscheidung  :Very Happy: 

----------

